# Fromms & my puppy



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm feeding my puppy Fromm's Surf 'n Turf. I think it's one of the best foods out there. A lot of breeders recommend avoiding puppy food for larger breeds. I'm not an expert but I think it's an excellent choice! Check out the review on dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------

